# Mild Alarm Brought Me Here



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

Beekeeping is not only an awesome hobby - it is ADDICTIVE!


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

beewitched said:


> Beekeeping is not only an awesome hobby - it is ADDICTIVE!


Beesource is addictive as well. I started bee keeping to help my garden. Now I have 4 hives and long-range plans to go to 50.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

The cool thing about beekeeping is that it can be what you want it to be. I started a couple years ago with two hives and liked it....so I expanded to 6 hives...then to 10 hives. Next year I plan on some queen rearing and growth to about 20 hives and I'll settle in there for the foreseeable future. One can open the hives every day if that's what they want to do. others check them maybe 2 or 3 times a year. Some have very intense winter preparations, while others say "let them take care of themselves" I suppose one of the neatest things I have gained is simply the knowledge of the creatures. they are pretty neat bugs when you really start learning about them.

Welcome to the world of bees. As others have mentioned, its a neat hobby, and many find it rather addicting...myself included.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

I'm recently retired and got into beekeeping this year, I knew I wanted to and was just waiting for the chance, traveled in my construction job so I just hung on until retirement, I started with 4 hives 3 nucs and 1 package, at one time with splits and 1 swarm I was up to 9, It is addictive and also very rewarding, you wont be sorry, good luck
rand


----------



## DarwinsFlinch (Oct 15, 2014)

KPeacock said:


> ...others check them maybe 2 or 3 times a year.


You inadvertently answered a question I had. We only get here a couple times a month at present and I wondered if I would have to wait before getting started. Thanks.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

DarwinsFlinch said:


> A neighbor there recently mentioned that they were seeing fewer honeybees around and, after thinking about it and watching the yard for a few months, I'd have to agree. Rick


Me and my neighbor spoke about the same thing and thats one of the reasons I went into it too. Now that I've had them since Spring.....I still dont see any bees around!!! Seems they fly off somewhere and come back but dont hang around much close to home! Good Luck and Welcome!


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

Newly retired myself after 34 years of teaching college biology. So beekeeping has been a natural fit. My advice to you....get hold of as much literature as you can about everything from life cycles to diseases. Read, read, read....learn, learn, learn. I have benefited a great deal from BeeSource, and from the "beekeeping" magazines.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

DarwinsFlinch said:


> You inadvertently answered a question I had. We only get here a couple times a month at present and I wondered if I would have to wait before getting started. Thanks.


Bees do a pretty good job of taking care of themselves, but you have to keep an eye on pests and diseases. And let me assure you that you will lose a hive or ten. Don't freak out over it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Rick! I want to echo a previous comment. This is an addictive thing.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rick!


----------

